# Countdown to Halloween 2017!



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, I wonder if I have enough time!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> OMG, I wonder if I have enough time!:googly:


Doubtful lol


----------



## heresjohnny

oh you are evil...


----------



## Headless

^ what HJ said........


----------



## 69-cat

I do the same thing as I am putting things away, I think of what to do next year and make a list. Sure, the list gets placed to the side and forgotten about until July of next year and I am spend the next couple of months getting stuff done. Since I have spent some time doing Picaxe controllers and getting better each time, I am making a new line of controllers for next year with built in audio (x2) 12 outputs and 3 input controls. As the props get more involved, I find myself using 2 of my current controllers to get the job done.
Dave


----------



## Sblanck

I have a mental list going on what I need to do in order to expand my haunt. We moved to a new house in a new city so its basically a fresh start. I built fencing and columns this year but that has taken up the space in the garage. next year may just be me building a large storage structure in the back yard. I know I want to build a better fog chiller. I also had an idea to add some outdoor outlets to the base of my columns for added locations to plug in lighting. I also need to build a bit more fencing to keep people out of other parts of the yard. Oh and build a garden area so I can start growing pumpkins!


----------



## heresjohnny

I promise that this year will be different. I will get things done gradually over the course of the year. I will not try to cram a year of porpoise building into a week. I promise.


----------



## Hauntiholik

heresjohnny said:


> I promise that this year will be different. I will get things done gradually over the course of the year. I will not try to cram a year of porpoise building into a week. I promise.


You're going to build a porpoise?


----------



## heresjohnny

Hauntiholik said:


> You're going to build a porpoise?


Lol, auto spelling correction plus not proof reading can get me in trouble


----------



## RoxyBlue

It could have been a ghost porpoise......:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Or a zombie porpoise.

Just 363 days to go!


----------



## Goblin

There's a whole bunch of days to go till Halloween gets here again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Better get crackin', Goblin:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm with all of you guys, I am going to start my prop building as soon as Thanksgiving and Christmas are behind me. I would be kidding myself if I thought I could get any Halloween building done in the next two months. But I am making lists and going through my current props, mentally changing thing, adding things and yes, sadly...letting some things go. There is no I in fruit.....


----------



## PirateDex

I make a list of things that need repaired or redone as I pack away to go with my list of ideas to expand for next year, then I promptly forget about it til I start unpacking next year and frantically try to get stuff done. I think I will skip all other holidays this year and use that time to do Halloween stuff. Ooops, except 4th of July, gotta blow stuff up.


----------



## heresjohnny

Just to set the bar, I built a porpoise, I mean a crate to act as a black light storage box and a shield when open and in use. So I have at least built one thing for Halloween 2017


----------



## jdubbya

I've started on 4 new tombstones, none of which I have room for but I'll find a place. Also started collecting small things for next year, providing we stick with one of the themes we discussed. Good to have projects to work on over the winter. Keeps you motivated and saves a big scramble come next summer/fall.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, and we still need to get the video from 2016 done!:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I know....our local newspaper in their weekend section, had the entire year of major festivals and celebrations listed out clear through December! All the dates so you can mark them on your calendar so you won't forget!

I was just like, here we go again! *_


----------



## thegiltreys

I've already started planning some of my scenes for Halloween 2017. I tried to have a good idea of what I wanted to switch out and add before the after-Halloween-clearance/Black Friday sales started. 

I know that I want to do Frankenstein's lab in my gazebo this year, as well as some kind of spooky scene with mannequins. My ideas aren't totally fleshed out yet, but I am picking up little odds and ends to help make the scenes whenever I see them at my weekly thrift shop treasure hunt.


----------



## Headless

Yep we've already made some decisions about what to include this year. I think have a bit of work ahead of me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Seriously??? Less than 300 days and I have mountains of work ahead of me....Maybe I will take next year off, and go do something fun for Halloween.


----------



## mroct31

Wow I start working on next year ASAP after I put things away! Not utilizing Nov/Dec is 2 months wasted IMO! As it it, here we are 1/2 through January already...Halloween will be back in stores in what about 6 months or so? :\ No time to waste and always lot's of projects on the board and those have nothing to do with just regular life things which make the year between Halloween's go by very fast!


----------



## jdubbya

Spoke with lewlew the other day. Theme selected, floor plan being laid out. Road's End/Eerie Manor will return for a fourth season!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Woo hoo!

No plans or props started yet. We did a preliminary purge of items after we took down the display in October. We are blessed with having a friend not far from us who does a yard display and garage walk-through who is happy to take our discards every year He'll be getting four old non-pose'n'stay skeletons this year from us and some older store-bought tombstones that are just annoyingly heavy compared to the hand-made foam ones we've made. Weight is everything when you have to put up and take down a display on the same day, and we're not getting any younger, either:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Well ... since my UFO plowed through and destroyed my cemetery, I'll have to come up with something new this year. (I always try to do something different each year, but there'll be no recycling props this time!)

I was thinking of doing more of a front porch/entry design ...


----------



## matrixmom

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Seriously??? Less than 300 days and I have mountains of work ahead of me....Maybe I will take next year off, and go do something fun for Halloween.


Thats what I keep saying, I would love to do 2 or 3 states and visit people's yard haunts in person!


----------



## matrixmom

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Well ... since my UFO plowed through and destroyed my cemetery, I'll have to come up with something new this year. (I always try to do something different each year, but there'll be no recycling props this time!)
> 
> I was thinking of doing more of a front porch/entry design ...


Me too, I was thinking very minimal this year. UNTIL I met up with a group of friends that were at my halloween event 2016. So they asked me if I was planning a party 2017, I said no, hubs says to relax this year. So they replied that they understood it can be so hectic. But then they asked what the theme WOULD have been: I said I was toying around with Malice in Wonderland, and they immediately ran over to hubs and told him "get over it dude" and let her plan her thing. If he was crazy or something with such a great theme.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I like that idea for a theme - so many possibilities!

Your poor husband is going to find himself outnumbered:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay MM! Skipping Halloween is for losers, welcome back to the fanatics.


----------



## netherworldforest

I started planning in Dec what I was going to do this year. I changed my Haunt name and came up with a whole new idea. I cant wait. I told myself I was going to do a prop a month at least. I only a week to first something and finish it.


----------



## GothicCandle

matrixmom said:


> Me too, I was thinking very minimal this year. UNTIL I met up with a group of friends that were at my halloween event 2016. So they asked me if I was planning a party 2017, I said no, hubs says to relax this year. So they replied that they understood it can be so hectic. But then they asked what the theme WOULD have been: I said I was toying around with Malice in Wonderland, and they immediately ran over to hubs and told him "get over it dude" and let her plan her thing. If he was crazy or something with such a great theme.


lol it seems that with all the mad people in wonderland your friend's think hubby is too mad.  you wont find anyone here who disagrees


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## jdubbya

Lewlew and I met this morning over breakfast to go over the floor plan he devised and nail down scare zones. Another fun haunt in the works with several new scares and another epic lewlew facade build! Also doing some cool gags. Simplified floor plan but just as intense. Seems far off but we all know it'll creep up on us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only 240 days to go!


----------



## MBPfx

Happens to me all the time! Also, Siri never seems to hear me correctly!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I'm running out of time!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny

I am starting to look forward to Halloween, and I am actually working on somethings now. Trying to get some things built to ease setup and break down, then it's time to revive the first ghost I built and make version 2 of the internal crank ghost.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

I'm waiting on some inspiration for a next prop to build. Hope it comes soon, the clock is ticking


----------



## Hauntiholik

No pressure or anything LOL


----------



## jdubbya

*Halfway there!*

Tonight at 9:00 p.m. marks the official Halfway to Halloween! Better get busy!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to make a tombstone or something....


----------



## Dacon333

Just 179 days left, and still so many props I want to build. I feel like im already behind schedule.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Almost completed a major build. Going to take a month off and start another


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Time to make a tombstone or something....


:jol:I'm with you Roxy...anything to get a prop of some kind brought to life.


----------



## Sblanck

Started building pine toe pinchers this weekend.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Blanckmortuary/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1895847513967071


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hmmm ... only 14 WEEKENDS left until the big day. Should I panic now, or wait until Labor Day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Panic now. Yes, definitely now:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

100 cast bucky skulls on the wall....
100 cast bucky skulls....
Take one down and pass it around....
99 cast bucky skulls on the wall.


----------



## jdubbya

As if getting into the "double digit countdown" wasn't nice enough, today here was notably cool and breezy and a bit overcast. Very fall-like. In just a couple weeks we'll see a subtle change in the air. I love August for that reason.


----------



## NytDreams

So little time to get things done and it's way too hot to do any of it. It's going to be 100 or higher for about the next week, the rest of the time it's mid to upper 90's. No basement, no garage, no room in the house to work in for prop making. *sigh*


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Longmont Haunt

The time draws neigh!








[/URL]20170808_081321 by Andrew Montoya, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Death's Door

Yep - The Spirit stores in my area are gearing up. Michaels, AC Moore, Hobby Lobby, Joann Fabrics are 80% right now with stuff displayed.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

74


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! It wouldn't be Halloween countdown if I wasn't dreadfully behind and scrambling....oh my!

I think I work better under pressure...something about it releases my creative juices.


----------



## jdubbya

We're pretty much on target..I think. I've been working on the front yard display props. lewlew has begun the roof and porch covering for the haunt. This year's facade will have the appearance of a second story with some cool effect. We'll likely have an actor on the roof as well. He also started on the witch fireplace. We plan to begin the off site build after Labor Day. Hopefully this year's build will be a lot less work. The structure itself has been simplified with one main room and some scares in each of the entrance/exit halls. We should be good to go but there's always that pressure as it hits September.


----------



## Goblin

67days to go!:jol:


----------



## Headless

I knew I shouldn't have opened this.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> I knew I shouldn't have opened this.....


:jol:But it's so delicious!!!:devil:


----------



## Headless

Evil child..... LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:What is it? Like 65 days now???? Headless??? Are you listening?:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Spooky1

Time is flying way too fast


----------



## jdubbya

Spooky1 said:


> Time is flying way too fast


True Dat!! Once Labor Day is over seems like a race against time!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

48 Days to go!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## jdubbya

Hauntiholik said:


>



Mother of God! I' just drooled on my keyboard!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Lordy, Lordy, where is the time going?!?!?


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

16 Days till Halloween


----------



## Hauntiholik

don't scare people like that Goblin! Your count is off.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

17 Days till Halloween!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Crap....:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not listening, I'm not listening, nah nah nah nah:jol:

Getting to that time when Spooky1 dons knee pads and goes into the crawlspace to retrieve tombstones, skellies, and boxes of props. I'm glad we donated the heavy store-bought tombstones to one of our haunt friends. Carrying foam stones up and down the basement steps is sooooo much easier.


----------



## madmomma

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm not listening, I'm not listening, nah nah nah nah:jol:


Me neither! Just starting on my fog chiller. Doing a dry run tomorrow, Saturday, but we're supposed to have a big storm Sunday and Monday. You know, the kind that blows all the props around and leaves your yard looking like the Wicked Witch of the West had at it!

Burning the midnight oil - gotta LOVE Halloween!!! :lolkin:


----------



## goneferal

After a terrible first night with massive technical difficulties we got our display and light show up and running! We're doing a food/needed items drive for the local humane society. Last night had at least a hundred visitors. Being Sunday its a bit slower, but I have about one storage bin of food and treats for the critters! I met several pups last night, it was so fun. We bought a fourth bag of candy for the big night just in case. We never got this many visitors. I'm stoked! Have a great haunt season y'all!


----------



## diamonddave_k

Can we just have another week? Yeeeaahhh that'd be great.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Another Halloween season is about to come to an End...Soo Sad..Enjoy your Halloween nite tomorrow guys:jol:


----------



## waldiddy

Looking like a great night here in NC. It'll be in the high 50s, dry and no wind! Just hoping we have a decent turnout.


----------



## goneferal

Happy Happy Halloween!!!


----------

